# HB help



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I've just invested in some new light gear, and i'm still really learning about fishing..

i'm looking to chase some bream with hardbodies from the yak as soon as this weather clears up a bit, and so while i'm not out there fishing, i may as well get some advice..

i've purchased a few hardbodies, some Tungsten vibes, a couple of blades, an SX40(Heard they were great!). 
but, i've never really used hard bodies before... 
so who has tips for me? 

I know a few basic retrieves... slow roll, shakin retreive... what other retrieves work for you?

Got a pretty good idea of bream habitat.. 
Trolling vs. Cast and retrieve, is trolling really effective on bream?

I intend on using a 6 lb flurocarbon leader, is this acceptable for bream? 
Please Feel free to give me any advice what so ever as it would be greatly appreciated.

P.S My first bream sesh will most likely be in newport canals... Can anyone else think of some other spots around that are relatively close to redcliffe?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

This can be a tricky and expensive past time in your area :lol: 
This dirty water at the moment will be your friend as well. I just looked at Newport on Google and looks like a high tide spot for hard bods when throwing at the bank. Throwing at the structure can be anytime of the tide.
It sounds like you know what you're doing as far as when to fish (early morn/late arv) but I tend to get more fish on hard bods just throwing at the bank in between moorings where the baitfish school rather than up and under and along structure, I tend to use my plastics for that type of fishing.
Work them slow with plenty of pauses for your SX40's but if you get some chubby style lures, just wind them slow.
Position yourself just out from and between 2 pontoons and throw hard up against the bank making your lure dive with the contour of the bottom working it nice and slow and the fish will smash it.
This position will not only give you access to the bank between each pontoon bridge but also along the lengths of the moored boats and potoons. Like I said before, casting tight on the structure can be quite expensive and you will catch just as many if not more fish casting at the bank. Work the entire bank from this position as well and long casts. The Bream you always see cruising along the bank are the ones you will be targetting.
There's a few gun Bream fisho's up your way so if you can line up a trip with them you will be well on your way  
Hope this helps but you never stop learning, trust me ;-)

Oh yeah 6lb will be fine in most instances, you could even step up to 8lb or 10lb in dirty water.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

yeaa, i'm off to pick up some 8 lb fluro leader later this week... thanks for the advice!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a read through the Fish of the month posts, there is a wealth of information there  
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32266

Just be warned, once the lure bug bites its fatal (for the wallet :lol: )


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

hehe, and now i've read all the fish of the month posts.. completely. TWICE. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, Got my first fish on HB and my first fish on yak today  
trolling an SX40 really slowly past a pontoon in newport canals  
got a few hits on cast and retrieve, slow rolling, no hookup though..
mate got a trevally and i started trolling again soon after and i got an amazing hit but the fish fouled me  
started peeling line and all ! 
bugger i missed it :/


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lachy

Where are you based?

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

Redcliffe, Brisbane, QLD.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

if you are fishing Vibes the here is a good youtube clip with Darren 'Dizzy' Borg


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Lachy,

Have a look at this thread re setting reel drag for beginners and stiffness of rod. This may save you being busted off.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=32918

Have you thought of making your own hb lures?

There is a lot of pleasure in doing this and landing a fish on your own handcrafted hb is a buzz.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Hawk  
big help mate..


----------



## bottletopbill (Dec 19, 2010)

HAVE YOU GOT A BERKLEY CHALLENGER COMBO
ARE THEY ANY GOOD BECAUSE MY BROTHER JUST BOURGHT 1


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

I did have one...
deffinitely not worth what you pay for them, not too bad for a beginner, i pretty much learnt to fish lures with my challenger combo... 
however the construction of the rod recently failed me.. 
The setup will last your brother a while but he will almost indeffinitely upgrade it at some point. 
not very durable... 
I'm now fishing with a Pfleuger trion and a shimano aernos reel, and find it so much better however it cost more as well..
the only advice i can give is to make sure he takes care of it! and re-spool the reel with better braid, the stuff it comes with is prone to wind knots, and can be very frustrating..


----------



## bottletopbill (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks
my brothers had plenty of wind nots
hes going to get an exceler for his rod
and some better line


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

I recomend berkley fireline, it's about $25 for 125 yds and it's slightly stiff, but you'll almost never get a wind knot...


----------



## gimp (Aug 26, 2007)

Just got to be careful when learning not to take on structures too close, very expensive lesson learnt


----------

